
BT is suing Valve - Alupis
http://www.kotaku.co.uk/2016/08/31/bt-is-suing-valve
======
sounds
These suits are decided with "out of court settlements" 99% of the time.
Especially if the suit is granted a change of venue to the Eastern District of
Texas.

Which really just means: this is a shakedown. That sure is a nice Steam Store
you have there, Valve. Hate to see it burn to the ground.

------
pascalmemories
Looks like BT back to their old patent troll tricks :

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Telecommunications_Plc...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Telecommunications_Plc._v._Prodigy)

------
bluejekyll
The first one sounds like any subscription service...

The second one is email.

Seriously, wtf!

------
contingencies
Let's see some Steam-using BT customers organize a leave BT day.

------
todd8
How many more decades have to elapse before every bullshit software thing,
obvious to _anybody_ skilled in the art, is eventually free of these troll's
patents.

